# TTTSNH, if I had a hammer...



## Brink (Apr 16, 2016)

a little something from Pete Seeger's sloop, The Clearwater.

The sloop is getting repairs. I was asked to make something from discarded decking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (Apr 16, 2016)

Cleaning up.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Apr 16, 2016)

Trimage!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Apr 16, 2016)

Some other stuffs.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Apr 16, 2016)

Finishinating.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (Apr 16, 2016)

Sloop Clearwater and its top sail.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (Apr 16, 2016)

What I call, "sunrise over Hudson".

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## SENC (Apr 16, 2016)

Excellent, Brink. Imaginative and exceedingly well executed. I was expecting a coat rack and a coaster from the first picture.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 16, 2016)

That's pretty neat, nice job! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

